
Drunk driver slept while Tesla appeared to drive Hwy 101 on autopilot - daegloe
https://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/amp/Drunk-driver-slept-while-Tesla-drove-Hwy-101-on-13435295.php
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18575586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18575586)
(99 points/127 comments)

------
dec0dedab0de
Tesla should showcase this as something that saved lives. Imagine if this
moron fell asleep with normal cruise control.

------
erkose
If this guy is guilty of DUI, what does this say about the future of
autonomous vehicles? While I expect autopilot is less sophisticated than
autonomous vehicles, he wasn't given the opportunity to violate the
"sophistication" of autopilot. I expect his vehicle would have remained under
control of the autopilot on the freeway until he woke and disabled autopilot.
He may then have been legally DUI, but if we trust autopilot, then he wasn't
DUI at the time the police disrupted the autopilot.

~~~
scarejunba
It doesn’t say anything about the future because this is not an Autonomous
Vehicle. He is the one driving the car. If you’re on one of those straight
roads in the middle parts of America and you wedge the wheel to go dead
straight and then drink a 40, you’re still the driver, not the car. And that’s
what this is.

When we have AVs, we’ll put him in the back seat and it won’t be a DUI until
he takes control of the vehicle.

